

High Performance Php My Sql Scaling Techniques - vp
http://www.slideshare.net/ZendCon/high-performance-php-my-sql-scaling-techniques-presentation

======
ojbyrne
Good to see my friend (and former co-worker, twice) Eli White, make HN.

Though I think (without looking at the slides in five or six months) I can
summarize. Cache with APC and Memcached. Use versioning and aggressive caching
for static resources. Be careful about fields and field sizes in mysql, and
use Innodb.

------
joshu
Nothing new here.

------
releasedatez
Thanks for sharing. This info is very helpful.

------
TweedHeads
Look guys, I know slides are cool for some (I hate them), but watching a
hundred slides is a PITA instead of one single web page (or two) with the same
information which makes it more digestable and easier to get the important
tidbits.

In short, slides suffer from the same shortcomings of video.

Long and boring.

